# nib tuning - El grande FP kits (2 - tone nibs)



## Bman40 (Jan 8, 2008)

I purchased 2 kits from lee valley here in Canada, and have turned a couple of fountian pens.  The nibs are really difficult to get flowing - and I have almost given up on them.

Earlier this fall, I bought a few Churchill kits, with one-colour gold nibs, and these write like a dream.

other than dropping $50 a nib from turchetta or dcbluesman, does anyone have any suggestions?

So far I have soaked them in ammonia and water, flossed the nibs with .001 brass, re-set the nib / feed, tried different inks, all to no avail.

if I can't make these work - I may have to try and find repalcement nibs in medium that are NOT the berea 2-tone nibs that lee valley sells.

thanks


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31766 Lots less than $50 a nib! [8D]


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 8, 2008)

You probably already thought of this but did you contact the seller for possible replacements?

I had the same problem with a nib I purchased a few months back and the vendor gladly replaced it.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree with George, the sock nib should work, if it doesn`t then the place you bought it should sort out a replacement.

If you buy a fountain pen kit you shouldn`t have to immediately upgrade the nib just to get it to write!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> I agree with George, the sock  nib should work, if it doesn`t then the place you bought it should sort out a replacement.
> 
> If you buy a fountain pen kit you shouldn`t have to immediately upgrade the nib just to get it to write!



I would think a sock nib would write a rather bold line.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2008)

It does and if you don't wash it every day the darn thing stinks.


----------

